# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Other >  DM My Folder Organizer

## BenJones

DM My Folder Organizer v1.0

This is a small program I made to keep track of reccent folder I access, easy editing of the folder using a text file, Find feature, List view with different style view modes and more. Need Delphi 2006+ may compile with delphi 7 but not tryed.
Hope you like it.

Screenshot

----------

